# Moth Identification



## Swab (May 30, 2006)

Anybody know what kind of moth this is?  It was on my front porch this weekend and I thought it was pretty unusual looking.


----------



## rip18 (May 30, 2006)

It's a rosy maple moth (Dryocampa rubicunda).  

http://bugguide.net/node/view/19258

(If I hadn't had to identify one last week, I sure wouldn't have been this fast; I can assure you that I wouldn't be able answer this quickly normally....).

Neat picture of a neat animal!


----------



## justme (May 30, 2006)

Very cool moth, great pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leo (May 31, 2006)

*Very good capture Swab*

Thanks for posting 



> (If I hadn't had to identify one last week, I sure wouldn't have been this fast; I can assure you that I wouldn't be able answer this quickly normally....).


Actually Rip18, 11 min is kinda slow for you ain't it


----------



## Hoss (May 31, 2006)

That's one I've got to show to my wife.  Nice capture.  Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------

